Ask HN: Do people still use Bing.com? - chenster
======
cheshirekatz
Due to my country's political situation I use the Tor Browser a lot. Bing is
the only search engine that reliably works with Tor. I thank them for that.

Google merely claims "your network is sending automated queries" and refuses
to work or frustrates with 20 rounds of Captchas with ever-increasing time
delays before ultimately rejecting service.

Sites with Cloudflare "protection" are also unusable through Tor Browser. Why
use Captchas when you don't allow the user after passing those? I sincerely
doubt they cannot tell a "robot" from a human user. Either they are
incompetent or simply hostile to Tor users.

------
dmarlow
Bing is a great search engine. Want to know how I know? I Googled it.

-Colbert

In all seriousness, I use Bing on my laptop and Google on my phone.

------
PaulHoule
It has been my main search engine for a few years. After Microsoft bought
Powerset, Bing became broadly competitive with Google.

In the last two weeks I feel Bing has gotten worse, it often refuses to give
authoritative answers for queries like "css grid layout specification" and
instead spams you with spam pages with watered down explanations, inserted
factual and grammatical errors, and lots of Google™️ ads.

I know why Google does it, not why Microsoft does it.

------
LargoLasskhyfv
Depending on the place, and what to look for, I often prefer their maps.
Furthermore it's often faster to load, maybe because almost no one is using
it?

Apart from that, via DuckDuckgo only.

~~~
ntsplnkv2
I'm trying so hard to use DuckDuckGo. At first, it was fine. Most specific
queries it finds what I want pretty easily.

But it's horrible at finding local businesses, and so many times I get garbage
search results for more generic queries. Now I've gotten good at guessing
which searches will be succesful on DDG or not, that I go straight to google
for them.

~~~
LargoLasskhyfv
Again, depending on the place, there is Open Streetmap. Which means optically
scanning for the businesses in a certain region. Sounds oldfashioned and
impractical, but works for me from the desktop.

The largest issue I'm having with that is the lack of links to those
businesses on their maps. Seems to be policy to not have them. But then again,
I'm no power shopper, so I can live with that.

------
zepto
No, but I do use bing translate through the iOS app.

